# the smoking match



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

took about 80 shots, broke 4 matches, a few grazers, one smoker!

smoker


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!! And good on ya for even trying ... I have not had the nerve yet. What kind of matches were you using?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shooting!
I can tell your grouping is getting tighter and your confidence is getting higher as well.... Excellent going!

Did you feel that little shot of adrenaline when it smoked?!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Nice shooting!
> I can tell your grouping is getting tighter and your confidence is getting higher as well.... Excellent going!
> 
> Did you feel that little shot of adrenaline when it smoked?!


Absolutely jacked with adrenaline! Charles- I'm using diamond matches with the green tips. I grabbed about 30 from a BBQ saturday night. I think they're easy to get here. I hope, at least. I have about 20 left. Using the covert hunter with 25/20 TBG and Rayshot's 5/8" pouch and 3/8" steel at 10m.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey if you got smoke you got a good hit in my opinion looks good to me. If theirs smoke thiers fire ..
So great shooting....


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats, Pop!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nonononono, not yet. I need some flame. Pyro needs fire!


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

That's as close as I can seem to get: A little whiff of smoke...once, and a whole lot of just plain whiffs. Whole lot harder than Bill makes it look, huh?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

If you can break em, you can light em. This was my second session trying it. Soon, I hope.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

GOOD SHOOTING!


----------

